# Any body here/heard about anybody who got telephonic call in India for German job?



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey All,

just thought of checking with you all - is there anybody here/anybody knows or heard about anybody, who was in India and got a telephonic call from Germany for a German job?

any experiences if you can plz share on this topic? thx.


----------



## kumar33praveen (Apr 4, 2016)

in my office, 4 people got from india. they r 10+ exp and there german language z B.

even am also trying job in germany, from last 8 months am applying. till now i have applied 50+ companies but not even single call also. got so many rejection mails. 
am 7+exp n A2 level german language.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

kumar33praveen said:


> in my office, 4 people got from india. they r 10+ exp and there german language z B.
> 
> even am also trying job in germany, from last 8 months am applying. till now i have applied 50+ companies but not even single call also. got so many rejection mails.
> am 7+exp n A2 level german language.


So what experience did those 4 people from your office shared - regarding what things help to get a call from a German company for a job based at Germany, while being in India? any info here plz. thx.


----------



## kumar33praveen (Apr 4, 2016)

they r not much close friends , they not told much info. they have good contacts.

but what i came to know from my exp z , we need at least A2 German. better take JSK visa n go there.

From india z like 1% to get job.


----------



## SmartPhone (Jul 15, 2015)

There are many who got telephonic, skype, hangout, webex interview calls in response to their applications from India.

Exp:
4+ years
Field:
Automotive Software
German Language:
Good if you know. People who doesn't know have also got job directly from India.

As your experience increase your chances also increase.
But they call for face to face interview only if they are very convinced. Some people have got hired without a face to face interview too.


----------



## suhassk100 (Jul 29, 2016)

*Got few calls and made through one*

Hey,

I have been searching since 9 months for a job in Germany and finally got an offer after 100s of rejections. So I had 5 rounds of Skype interview. 
1st round: HR and technical interview
2nd round: Deep Technical round
3rd round: Coding and technical. (Need to type the code in front of them)
4th round: Technical and managerial round
5th round: Technical and HR again.

This process almost went on for more than a month. The number of rounds depends up on the company. All the best


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

suhassk100 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have been searching since 9 months for a job in Germany and finally got an offer after 100s of rejections. So I had 5 rounds of Skype interview.
> 1st round: HR and technical interview
> ...


Great. Congrats. So which field you are working in currently?


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

SmartPhone said:


> There are many who got telephonic, skype, hangout, webex interview calls in response to their applications from India.
> 
> Exp:
> 4+ years
> ...


Thx for this information.

So let me narrow down the query - which area you have seen people got call from German company, while in India? Is it only with automotive industry? What about IT industry - consultants working in SAP technology specifically? Any ideas here plz. thx.

Also any info on whether applying JSV and getting JSV and then going to Germany, does this increase the chance of getting a job in Germany or will the situation remains similar as when the person is in India? any info here plz. thx.


----------



## deeps21 (Feb 2, 2014)

Really appreciate your patience. I had a few rejects as well. Now after seeing your post, i am motivated to try more.


----------

